# Knowledge Needed



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

I have of old tank water in a storage tub which I cleaned my filters out in, it's pretty mucky but I've kept it because I was getting a new tank and thought it could be used to establish bb on a new filter if I soaked the media init? If this will work how long should I soak it init? Or is this a spaz idea?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BB only stays alive with a ammonia source. what little BB lives in the water is dead now and wouldnt of been of much use anyways. just start the cycle over when you setup your tank. its not too much of a headache and will be a clean start.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it would depend on how old the water is. If you wanted to try something like this....I would add a powerhead to the tub to keep the water oxygenated...and depending on how long I was going to wait....add an ammonia source and maybe some structure to allow the bacteria to attach. Then if you add the new filter to the tub....I bet you would get a nice population going.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Start the cycle over.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Damn thanks


----------

